# Kommentare zu: Angelverbot auf Rügen aufgehoben



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2006)

Hier die Infos, und ab hier könnt Ihr diskutieren>>>>


----------



## JonasH (4. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelverbot auf Rügen aufgehoben*

Hey liebe "RÜganer", Ich wünsch euch viel spaß beim !Angel!rutenschwingen!


----------



## Frank (4. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelverbot auf Rügen aufgehoben*

Hi,

na wenn sich die Situation entspannt hat, fahre ich Anfang April doch zum Heringsangeln an die Wittower Fähre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelverbot auf Rügen aufgehoben*

Man kann den strukturschwachen Küstenregionen (nicht nur "round Rügen") nur wünschen, dass die Panikmache und die daraus resultierenden 
"Beruhigungsversuche" der Politiker nicht tourismus- und damit auch arbeitsplatzmäßig voll in die Hosen gehen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelverbot auf Rügen aufgehoben*

Moin Moin ,
entlich mal was postives |supergri . Freut mich für die Rüganer |supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------

